# Black Slate tiles



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I am looking for natural black slate tiles to make custom decorations for my aquariums (planters, caves, etc)
I am having a hard time finding a good place locally, does anybody know a tile store that might have this and would sell small-medium quantities?

Thanks in advance!

PS: I am attaching a photo to give an idea of what I am looking for...


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Down on terminal ave there are a couple of tile places, Tile for Less is one of them across from homedepot, there is also 1 or 2 over by the Tim Hortons closer to Main Street. You should be able to find something that would work for you may not be slate but I've seen black Quartzite and other different materials that are aquarium safe as well.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Kacairns! 

I'm leaning towards slate because of the color and because it seems easy to cut with a wet saw.
If there are any other materials that you know of that are similar in color and aquarium safe please let me know.

Thanks again!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Quartzite is easy to cut with wet saw too, just did some a few weeks ago, in fact the quartzite I picked up a month and a bit ago is almost identical to the slate that was installed on a job I'm doing right now, when she brought in the sample I thought it was the stuff I had thrown in the garbage pile =)


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool, I'll definitely check if they have Quartzite then.
Thanks again for the help


----------

